# 20kg/1.3m palmy army LT



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats to Clive for equalling his Boet's (gary) LT PB this morn. It was a beast and fell to a halco max trolled at 5knots from his yak. The swell was a bit tricky but we made it in and out without any probs. I scored a Bonito, Mack tuna and a large slimey for a troll bait. I had a massive boil after i cast my slug at a big LT bust up but no big fella for me.


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Yikes, that's a bus!!!!!! :shock:

Well done SAFA, Palmy Army rulezzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris,
Yip it was long over due and a first LT for me ,Awesome way to Christen my new t-curve 200 oh and a bloody great Shimano TLD 15 that my boet bought for me (shot bro) ,no video as i thought it may just be excesise this morning and went the minimalistic way 2 rods 2 lures /gaff and pliers.
The LT hit hard and fast ran about 100m on the first run and again about a minute later after that it was a dog fight for about 40min with no Chris insight and at first i thought "Big Cobia" as there were no tell tale signs it was a Tuna........................................
Had visions of a not being able to land another monster cobia,anyway i eventually got Chris's attention after having my arms pulled off and asked if he could put a second gaff shot into it (thanks mate!.
Conditions were not great to get out but hey thats when the fishing seems to turn on,i trolled the halco max 80 and a x-rap slash bait .
Not sure where i will fish tomorrow .....................................  :lol: 
Hope your family enjoy the Tuna and thanks for the pics etc.............
Tight lines fellow fisho's
Clive


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Woohoo!!

That's about all I'm prepared to say in case my jealousy boileth over.


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

Massive fish. Nice work.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Under 45 minutes!! That could have been an hour+. Bet your arms are sore tomorrow, and your back and...

Ripper. What a buzzz.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice longtail capture and a first at 20kg is very nice!!! good to hear of a few around then. nice work boys


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Ho Ly Shirt Batman! Wow what a fish.

LMAO imagining what the non Saffas will make of the phrase "shot bro" haha


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

carnster said:


> trolled at 5knots from his yak


 :shock: smoking :shock:

Bloody nice fish!


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Clive!
Sensational fish there mate. Well done mate.
Must get out for Palmy paddle sometime soon.
Tony


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done mate finally an LT and a nice one at that to tickle the new gear. Got back this morning and went on line to see what's been going on to find the king has struck. What's your story carnster   ?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

NO VIDEO>>>>>NO VIDEO...........I can't believe it happened if there is no video. I think you photo shopped that fish and Chris is in on it!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Nice on china, shashimi for dinner, bring on the wasabi!!!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

That is one heck of a good fish.
Even better for a first one. 
Well done Clive.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Ant that is the 4th time a 20kg longy has been caught by someone fishing with me. So having me around is good luck.. Always bridesmaid never a bride!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

That is absolutely sensational, would have been a great felling once it was safely secured onboard the yak!


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Mama!

You must be telling that story to everyone you walk past. Congrats man that is a mission and a half!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn, that's a lotta sushi!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fantastic fish!
I only dream of the chance for tuna like that on a yak. Makes me hungry.

What line class are you trolling your halco on?


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Very impressive. You guys are my hero's

What's the best way to dispatch a fish like this.

Did the angler bleed it?

How does the angler intend to eat it? Tuna steaks?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that is a serious fish..wow well done


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

awesome man,
I was driving to work and saw 2 guys out, and thought man looks nice out hope they get something.
I am so jealous.
That is an incredible fish.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Smoking gun, You da Man


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Definitely a fish on my hit list, spanish and tuna are a goal for this summer. Let's c if they come further north. Congrats on a big fish

Andrew


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah Linsday fish was bleed when i gaffed it. Some eaten raw some cooked in a tuna casserole.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

wow unbelievable


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm going to buy a new super strong SS gaff this morning.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Fella fisho's thanks for all the comments,just to answer some Q's and so on ,line class was staight 2o pound Maxima spooled on the TLD 15 . Chris Fish bled out after the gaff that chris pinned it with as a second security shot....
I will be tanning my piece today on the BBQ and washing it down in celebratory fashion with a few glass' of "old " grape juice ;-) 
It has only dawned on me now how big/lucky / bloody fantastic/yeeehhaaa and all the other vocalsthat creep out your body after landing such a beast.
If that was my first and last .............the box is now ticked and the next will be set free .
Until next "Spanish Report" here is hoping they show soon 
Ps..............It was not 5 knots but 5Kph ,sorry to dissapoint :lol: :lol: the glass boys ........................


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

great stuff guys what an awesome fish. was this at palmy?
cheers jay


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah sorry Clive realised that afterwards and Jay yeah Palmy.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hey bru...catch a bigger one next time will you...beginers efford :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sensational fish clive  ,great skills landing a fish like that.
welldone , darren


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, I wouldn't know where to put a horse like that on my kayak even if I could catch one, awesome work, really inspirational and that picture with your boy and his arms outstretched is priceless!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Way to go Clive, well deserved and certainly overdue mate. They go like trains at that size ay? I'm glad a few of you got out on Saturday because the day turned pretty nasty.

Sorry I've been out of the picture lately, I was flat out putting a submission together for the NSW Marine Parks Audit.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic fish, so where the hell do you put it on the yak ?


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Not on the yak Keza,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,in the yak. ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good luck Dan.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Dan , 
Mate thought i would just say a big thankyou for the work you doing behind the scene's for your fellow fisho's.
Keza ......I was surprised to see how easily it fitted in the Evo 465 hatch,and the yak felt more stable :shock: 
I know there is always some banter between the glass blokes vs Tupperware(all in good spirt) but the hatch on the glassies is a absolute winner ,if only they could do something about water going in when you end up taking a roll in the surf. :twisted: 
Thursday morning lookng ok for anyone on the Goldie...............i may be out there.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

Clive, what a monster. You and Gary are the LT masters!
Neil


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

hey clive i got a leave pass for thursday and was considering coming down be good to see you out there.
cheers jay


----------

